# Craze pre workout warning



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Been using it tonight took 3 scoops for leg sesh feel fukcing ill so warning 3 scoops and u will feel like sh1t


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

My mate, 'NOLAK' on here, puked during a leg sesh the first time he had it haha :lol:


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Been using it tonight took 3 scoops for leg sesh feel fukcing ill so warning 3 scoops and u will feel like sh1t


This is why the tub says to start at 1 scoop and assess tolerance bud.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> This is why the tub says to start at 1 scoop and assess tolerance bud.


^^^ THIS. Warning is there for people like you OP.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

It also says keep put of reach from kids does it not? :lol:


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

The label says never to go beyond two scoops!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

predatorN said:


> The label says never to go beyond two scoops!


Well their we go so its down to stupidity then :lol:


----------



## DinoT1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very few I've read of have gone to 3 scoops. Deffo want to start at half a scoop and work your way up. I plan on trying it but there are quite a few reviews talking of depression and stim dick afterwards.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Take too much and you may feel ill? No sh*i*t sherlock


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

its like drinking 2 huge cans of redbull and saying you might feel awake :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a three scoop man! To be honest, don't notice any difference between that and 2 scoops other than I go through the tub quicker :lol: 2 scoops makes me talk a lot, so it was really annoying training alone today on 3 lol


----------

